# Johson grass in new coastal field



## Timz (Nov 9, 2011)

We just sprigged a new 10 acre field back in early April in Fayette county Tx. The field is new for us and was full of Johnson grass. We worked(disced) the field for one year. Anyway we sprayed the field after the sprigging and now alot more johson grass has come back. The coastal is starting to come up pretty good now. My question is should I shred down the johnson grass, or spray it with Maverick or whatever its new name is? Would cows focus on the johnson grass if I let them graze a few days in there and not hurt the young coastal? This is my first time planting grass and I'm not sure what approach to take.

Thanks Tim


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Cows will over graze Johnson Grass and kill it. They will probably decide the tender Coastal tastes better and dine on that.

Pastora is what folks around here use to rid Bermuda fields of Johnson Grass.

Welcome to Hay Talk.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ditto above....you said you sprigged in April....might want to deal with the johnson until next year, or later in the year when the sprigs have had a chance to take hold....you are using this field just for grazing? Not sure about the label for Grazon on Johnson grass or tender growth vulnerability to Grazon but might check that label....Pastora will be ur best bet long term....just let Bermuda get established.

It would be good to enter your location into your profile, my guess....south Texas..... Welcome to haytalk


----------



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

Johnson grass Ben on my mind a lot last few yrs, everybody I talk to gives it a bad wrap, yet cows seem to like it. I've never seen Johnson grass in a pasture ( cause cows eat it) only in hay meadow. Thought bout planting some to cut for hay. If I wanted to get rid of it, first thinned I do is put cows on it. Seen cows get into hay feilds with Johnson, seems like first thing they go for, horses to.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

If you want the best answer, why don't you email your question to your Texas A&M AgriLife Extension Service state forage specialist, Dr. Larry Redmon at College Station. He deals with these kinds of questions day in and day out. [email protected]

Or call him a 979-845-4826

When you receive his answer, relay it to us on this Thread.


----------



## Timz (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks I'll give him a call. I 'll have two kids going to school there next year. I haven't found any info on weather you can use Pastora or Maverick on new growth coastal. It is just coming up. The guy at the coop that does my spraying was out this week so I am nervous about the Johnson grass growing like crazy. We've had great rain this spring. Thanks for the replies.

Tim


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I would probably go in with a bush hog and keep it mowed down, in doing that it will also more than likely keep the tops of your coastal cut which makes it spread out instead of growing tall


----------



## David in Georgia (Aug 30, 2009)

By discing the field unfortinutely you just made the problem with Johnson grass worse. By discing the rhizomes got cut up which makes for more Johnson grass. It makes a excellent hay crop, BUT during drought conditions is dangerous due to the fact it will load up with nitrates. If cut an baled during this time you will potentially end up with nitrate poising in cattle which is not a nice death. Aggressive grazing or frequent mowing will help to control the Johnson. Pastora is a excellent chemical choice, BUT applied at the wrong time will severally stunt your bermuda. I know this from personal experience.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

You can also use a wic with roundup. Best results double back on your pass. Gets both sides for a better kill.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

AndyL said:


> You can also use a wic with roundup. Best results double back on your pass. Gets both sides for a better kill.


I use 1/2 rate on JG--use too much and it kills the top portion but not the root system. Then it grows back with a vengeance! Using 1/2 rate allows the plant to take it into the root system better.

JG--best engineered plant around!

Ralph


----------



## Timz (Nov 9, 2011)

Well it looks like you can't spray first year coastal. I was told to keep shredding the Johnson grass and keep it low. At this point there is more Johnson grass than Coastal. We've been fortunate and have gotten about an inch of rain a week. I was told I could lightly graze the field when the runners get about 3 feet long. The cattle can help spread the coastal when the hooves push the runners into the ground and re-root. Thanks for all the replies.

Tim


----------

